# Speaker wire colours for concert amp



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys, new to the group. I'm trying to replace the concert amp but I need to know the colours of the speaker wires for each speaker please. Had a search but can't see them on here apart from the bose amp? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry, don't know. But very easy to test for yourself....

Get an assistant and an AA or AAA battery. Connect the battery across each of the pairs of wires in turn. Usually tape or hold one of the wires to the bottom of the battery and use a scraping/flicking action with the other across the top of the cell works best. Your assistant should easily be able to identify which speakers are driven from which set of wires.

HTH.

Edit: For polarity, I would guess the brown in each set is negative.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Sorry, don't know. But very easy to test for yourself....
> 
> Get an assistant and an AA or AAA battery. Connect the battery across each of the pairs of wires in turn. Usually tape or hold one of the wires to the bottom of the battery and use a scraping/flicking action with the other across the top of the cell works best. Your assistant should easily be able to identify which speakers are driven from which set of wires.
> 
> ...


I did start doing that by plugging the wires one by one into the amp. I've found the tweeters but I stopped as one pair of wires tripped the head unit. I can tell the power and ground wires for the app it's self so I'm guessing it's got a mic lead. Hopefully someone will have a colour chart, fingers crossed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Stavy1683 - Sent you a PM. Give me a shout and I'll send you the Workshop Manual with the TT wiring diagrams.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you I sent my email to you.

Fingers crossed it works! 8)


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Just as an aside, you haven't got a "concert Amp". The name Concert just relates to the HU. That may be why you had difficulty finding a wiring diagram.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

tttony said:


> Just as an aside, you haven't got a "concert Amp". The name Concert just relates to the HU. That may be why you had difficulty finding a wiring diagram.


Ah OK, what's the amp called?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

It hasn't got a name as such. It's just the "Standard Sound System" amp as opposed to the Bose Amp. The "Basic Sound System" has no amp in the boot with a reduced number of speakers being powered directly from the HU.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's SSP382 which covers the Basic, Standard and Bose sound systems. Unfortunately it only shows a general wiring diagrams and does not include the color codes -

View attachment SSP 382 Audi TT Coupé ‘07 - Infotainment and Spoiler.pdf

NOTE - Image is from SSP382, Audi TT Coupe '07 Electrical and Infotainment Systems (also available in the KB with other SSPs). Colors and polarity are from the Workshop Manual Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations A005TT20021.

For Bose Surround Sound -

RIGHT -
•	R158 Center Midrange: (-) br/gr (+) ro/gr
•	R22 Right Front Treble Speaker: (-) br (+) ws
•	R104 Right Front Midrange Speaker: (-) br (+) sw
•	R23 Right Front Bass Speaker: (-) br/gr (+) ro/gr
•	R160 Right Rear Mid/Low Range Speaker: (-) br (+) bl
•	R16 Right Rear Treble Speaker: (-) br (+) bl

LEFT -
•	R148 Center Speaker: (-) br/sw (+) ws/sw
•	R20 Left Front Treble Speaker: (-) br (+) ro
•	R103 Left Front Midrange Speaker: (-) br (+) ro
•	R21 Left Front Bass Speaker: (-) br/ro (+) ro
•	R159 Left Rear Mid/Low Range Speaker: (-) br (+) ro
•	R14 Left Rear Treble Speaker:: (-) br (+) ro

164 Microphone Unit
J526 Digital Sound System Control Module

ws = white, sw = black, ro = red, br = brown, gn = green, bl = blue
gr = grey, li = lilac ,ge = yellow, or = orange, rs = pink
.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

These are what you need.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ tttony - Ah, okay...wasn't sure. I'm going to send him the entire wiring diagram workshop manual.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

tttony said:


> These are what you need.


That is awesome! do you have the original doc or link please as I can't make out the letters on the wires.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ tttony - Ah, okay...wasn't sure. I'm going to send him the entire wiring diagram workshop manual.


That would be great thank you!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Stavy1683 said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > These are what you need.
> ...


Yep, totally illegible unfortunately.
Would probably help if images were saved and uploaded as PNGs, and not JPGs. JPG lossy compression sucks for legibility on logos and diagrams.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

tttony said:


> These are what you need.


Can you send me the pictures directly to [email protected] please buddy.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

These are the pin designations for the plug into the amp:

NON-BOSE AUDIO AMP PIN OUTS

The audio pins in/outs on the 32 pin connector to the amp in the boot are:-

Line Level Inputs

25 Green 0.35 Rear Left Line In
27 Blue 0.35 Front Left Line In
30 Red 0.35 Rear Right Line In
32 Yellow 0.35 Front Right Line In

Speaker Outputs

03 Brown/Red AND Brown 1.00 Front Left Bass - AND Front Left Treb - respectively 
04 Red AND Red 1.00 Front Left Bass + AND Front Left Treb + respectively 
06 Brown/Green 1.00 Rear Left Speakers -
07 Red/Green 1.00 Rear Left Speakers +
15 Brown/Grey AND Brown 1.00 Front Right Bass - AND Front Right Treb - respectively
16 Red/Grey AND White 1.00 Front Right Bass + AND Front Right Treb + respectively
18 Brown/White 1.00 Rear Right Speakers -
19 Blue/White 1.00 Rear Right Speakers +
20 Brown/Grey 1.00 Front Centre Speaker -
21 red/Grey 1.00 Front Speaker +

Ground Connections

24, 26, 29, 31 Brown 0.35 Ground Connected Together In Loom Then One Cable To HU

There are other pins for power etc.

All or some of the pin numbers should be moulded on the connectors. The cables from pins 25,27,30 &32 go to pins in the blue connector block on the HU


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

tttony said:


> These are the pin designations for the plug into the amp:
> 
> NON-BOSE AUDIO AMP PIN OUTS
> 
> ...


Legend! thank you


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"Can you send me the pictures directly to [email protected] please buddy."

Email sent.


----------



## Stavy1683 (Jun 24, 2018)

tttony said:


> "Can you send me the pictures directly to [email protected] please buddy."
> 
> Email sent.


thank you mate.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

bump for all the people having issues with aftermarket head unit installations


----------



## Maxxsirrah (Aug 14, 2018)

Really helpful thanks, but i found that the wiring on my 2008 TT door speakers were the REVERSE of the wiring noted in the diagrams, ie the Right door wiring matched up to the Left diagram and vice versa. All wired up and working and sounding great, but hopefully useful info for the next person pulling their hair out!


----------



## dbk (Dec 29, 2018)

This was a super helpful post to me. Thank you to everyone who contributed.

I'm also wiring up an RNS-E but I have a couple of specific questions and could use some guidance if possible.

A bit of background:
I bought my 2008 Audi TT coupe secondhand. The original owner installed an aftermarket head unit, all new speakers, and 2 4-channel amps.

During the CPO process, the dealership removed most of the aftermarket stereo stuff and kindly put it in a large cardboard box. They then installed the original Audi Symphony head unit. The speakers were left in place, but several of them were never connected. The amps were removed. The aftermarket head unit was removed.

My goal:
I'm now looking to reinstall the 2 amps (details lower), reconnect all the speakers and replace the factory head unit with an Audi RNS-E Nav unit (details below).

*My gear*:
Head Unit:

Audi TT RNS-E upgraded unit (part 8J0 035 193 F).

Amps:

I have 2 identical 4-channel amps. They are u-Dimension ProX Series. (http://www.chpw.de/indexud.htm)

Speakers:

The car has 11 speakers total. They are also made by u-Dimension and seem to be good quality.

A bass and a mid in each of the front doors - 4
A tweeter on either side of the dash - 2
A center speaker on the dash - 1 (this one is factory and may not even be connected)
Mid speakers behind driver and passenger - 2
Tweeters behind driver and passenger - 2

There might be a subwoofer in the passenger side of the trunk area, under the felt cover. I haven't checked yet.

Wiring:

There are wires running to all of the door speakers, and judging by the way the front tweeters are wired, the aftermarket speakers were connected to the existing factory wires.









Antenna:

At some point my factory shark-fin antenna broke and I replaced it with a Q5 antenna that I bought on eBay. I didn't realize it at the time, but the Q5 antenna came with a 3rd lead for the GPS! So I'm thinking to use that for the GPS signal, and run a Fakra extension from it to the RNS-E.

















---

I read as many of your posts as I could find.

I ordered up and AUX connector to be able to connect a phone to my RNSE https://www.amazon.com/Input-Cable-...ild=1&keywords=rnse+aux&qid=1617035360&sr=8-1

I don't believe the car originally had Bose, but if I find that there is a PIN in B7, I'll move it to B5 as per other threads.

I also found a pretty good solution to get the amp connections from the Quadlock using this harness: https://www.discountcarstereo.com/aih-rns.html

Now for the fun stuff....

Questions:

1) To get signal to my amps, I'd like to use the line outs from the RNS-E.
As I read, the RNS-E has lines out for 4 channels (FR, FL, RR, RL). Am I right in using the harness above or can I simply find these same leads at the amp in the trunk (see photo). Judging from the tape, I'm guessing the previous installers tapped into the lines here in the trunk. If I can avoid having to run new wires, I'd rather do that.









2) I'll also need a remote-ON wire for the amps. Is there a chance I can find it in the trunk by the factory amp or do I have to run it from PIN 13 of D section of the Quad Lock?

3) Am I right in using the GPS lead from the shark fin and running a Fakra Female-Female extension to the back of the RNS-E.

4) In the rear passenger compartment, there are 2 speakers on the driver's side (mid + tweeter)...but 3 speakers on the passenger side. What is that 3rd speaker? Is it for the parking sensor? 

















5) If I'd like to add a Bluetooth module for the telephone...would now be a good time to do that? Is there a guide for this?

I'll probably have more questions, but these are the main ones that I'm grappling with now.

Thanks so much in advance for any advice you can send my way.

Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *dbk* - While I applaud your efforts, as an RNS-E Bose Sound System owner myself, you may be throwing good money after bad. Unless you are a big fan of retro-head units, the RNS-E wasn't that fantastic when it came out and Bose Amp failures are notorious for giving up the ghost every time it rains - ask any Coupe owner who has one.

Rather than trying to resurrect what the dealer's butcher did to the sound system, you might be better off (and money ahead) going with a newer, "modern" head unit like Xtron or something similar. At least you've have a 'real' Bluetooth capable unit unlike the now decade old RNS-E. And with an Android head unit you can use it as a display for a OBD scanner like OBDeleven.

There's some pretty good write ups on a number of different systems and many forum members are well versed in putting one together so if you opt to go that route, there's lots of help available.

*Ultimate after-market head unit review thread*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1369753

*FAQ - Xtron Installation Information*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1963311

If on the other hand you are fully committed to retrofitting an RNS-E, you might want to download and read this workshop manual and SSP as they will provide you with a good source of information to compliment the wiring diagrams. And just an FYI, some RNS-E models can be set up with a reverse camera so I've provided a link for that too -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*• Communications - RG 91 - D3E8006B7D9*
*• SSP 382 Audi TT Coupé '07 - Electrical & Infotainment*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=981945

.


----------



## dbk (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks SwissJetPilot! Super helpful and detailed as always. I decided to go for the RNS-E because of the original look. I won't be using the factory amp, but suppling power with a pair of nice aftermarket amps. I also have all aftermarket speakers. I got a good deal on the RNS-E so that is why I wanted to give it a try.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-2015-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

If I hate it, I can always replace with aftermarket and keep the rest of the components as is.

I was just not 100% sure whether I need to run wires from the head unit directly or if I can pick up the line-out signals from the rear amp. If you can clarify this, that would be a major help.

Thanks again!!

P.S. That Xtrons looks pretty slick BTW. I wish I knew about it before I ordered the RNS-E. I'm not too worried though. I can always swap out


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hopefully you received the PIN number from the seller. Unfortunately I'm not the guy to provide any assistance with hooking up an RNS-E. Installing a reverse camera based on instructions provided by *Rettro fit* is the limit of my audio knowledge.

Fortunately there are several other Forum members who are very knowledgeable.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

You don't mention what crossovers you will be using.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

To get started with some of the easier questions:

From the speaker locations you describe, it sounds like the Bose setup, though that amp is not. Is there definitely a speaker beneath the centre dash panel? As all TTs have the grille in place

Also, the sub is a very specific shape and is Bose branded, so when you can access that it would be a giveaway

As for the small 'extra speaker', you are correct I'm thinking that it is the parking sensor buzzer

Yes, there is a remote turn on wire going to the amp, though I only have the Bose one in my notes, I can have a look at the wiring diagrams if you need

Finally, the amp uses line level inputs I believe, and though the head unit does have speaker connections, they will usually* be unused (*not sure about you car considering the modifications)


----------



## dbk (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm going to check whether there is a Bose sub in the car tomorrow. But in the meantime, perhaps someone can advise how to best setup the 2 amps I have. The trick is that I want to retain front/rear fading if possible but also utilize the crossovers in the amps properly.

In answer to tttony's questions, my amps have built in crossovers. Here's a pic. 









But I'm not sure which amp to use for which speakers.
The previous owner used one amp for Rears and Subs. But I forget what the labels on the other amp were. 









Besides, the rears are split into mids and tweeters. So that complicates things a bit.
Again, the speakers I have on each side are:

Front doors - mid and bass
Dash - tweeter
Rear - mid and tweeter
Center - there is indeed a center speaker under the grill. It looks like factory (paper cone).


----------

